# Your city´s taxi-cars



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I don´t have any good pics of Helsinki taxies but this is pretty much what they look like:


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Thailand's taxis are the best. They come in fancy and shocking colours!


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

NYC Water Taxi


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Taxis all over Germany have the same mysterious colour nobody can tell the name of. Most are Mercedes but any type of car is possible.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

That water taxi looks nice!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

I've always been amazed at how nice some city's taxis are....we just use base model Ford Crown Vics over here. :lol:


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

don't personally have pics of Dubai transport but here are a few from the net:

1st: Water taxi (from detroitarchitecture.com, don't ask me why a picture of a Dubai water taxi was on that site...it just was)
[img=http://img111.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_654_water_taxis_dubai.jpg]
2nd: Dubai transport taxi (from trekearth.com) one of the taxi companies in dubai
[img=http://img125.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_200_Dubai_transport.jpg]
3rd: Finally, last but not least, this has GOT to be the BEST taxi ever. Spotted by moi on the Rue de Rivoli in Paris on my easter break there, i don't live there, but this pic was too good not to post .
[img=http://img18.imagevenue.com/loc24/th_a58_Paris_March_2005_4_022_ssc.jpg]


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Isn't it rather common for Mercedes and the like to be used as Taxi's in Europe?


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

and since im currently living in manchester, thought i'd put a pic of the iconic black cab!

here is one, though not taken in manchester, but london
[img=http://img127.imagevenue.com/loc41/th_edc_black_cab.jpg]
here's another, i prefer this older design.
[img=http://img22.imagevenue.com/loc156/th_9ee_blackcab_old.jpg] 
black cabs are the best designed taxis i think...incredibly small turning circles..room for 5...lots of legroom/headroom. Only thing they could work on is adding SOME suspension. They ride like the tyres are made from wood.


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

spyguy999 said:


> Isn't it rather common for Mercedes and the like to be used as Taxi's in Europe?


think is it, but most are basic-spec, diesel models. This one was a CLS350 and looked like it had lots of options


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

spyguy999 said:


> Isn't it rather common for Mercedes and the like to be used as Taxi's in Europe?


I saw Mercedes taxis throughout Paris and Brussels.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm not from new York, but could this possibly be the taxi of the future for NYC?







http://www.autoblog.com/entry/1234000250068618/


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Here's another future one for NYC:


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

@CrazyCanuck: WOW...hope it is! Never been to New York, but I have experienced driving and being driven in those Crown Victorias. They're rubbish as cars to be honest, and even more pointless as taxis.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

I like the second taxi rendering better.

And in Houston we don't have fany European cars for taxi's, but they use Cron Victoria's, Chevy Malibu's, Chevy Windstars, Chevy Astros, Chevy Suburbans(In Katy), Chevy Lumina's, and the London type cabs. They may have more but I am not sure what.

Hummer, though I doubt they ever use this one since it's such a gas guzzler, but they did have it in the art car parade.









Mini Cooper. I haven't personally seen one of these yet.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In Hong Kong, we have the Toyota Crown 

Hong Kong Island / Kowloon









The New Territories and Lantau taxis are similar to the city one except The New Territories use green taxi while the Lantau ones use blue.

New Territories









Lantau Island


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Apart from the standard Mercedes-Taxi Micro posted above there are also some old and new recoloured London-Taxis in use in Hamburg. Just a handful though I guess.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

The original London "Black cab" (ok this one aint quite black!)










The new style London Black Cab, their design tastefully acknowledges their predescessor I think although I recall hating them when they first appeared:










You'll see them in a roughly 50:50 ratio at the moment. There is a third style which dates from between these two, a nasty boxy range Rover type cab which are quite rare (Metrocab i think) :










The originals are a design classic like the Routemaster Bus, but the newer ones are very comfortable.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

^
By the way, these cabs all take 5 passengers in the back: 3 facing forwards and 2 on fold-down seats facing backwards. Much better than the usual 'car masquerading as a taxi' of most cities that take 3 passengers only.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Los Angeles Taxi


















I thought taxi in LA will around Ford cuz LA is full of American city but we need new Ford Center in LA and brings NFL back to LA again. 

It will awesome if there's taxi mustang.


----------



## cincobarrio (Aug 25, 2004)

Common Crown Victoria









New Ford Hybrid SUVs


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

About 70% Taxi in Gdansk (Poland) are Mercedes


----------



## tocoto (Jan 18, 2003)

Boston watertaxi...


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

LA Lover said:


> It will awesome if there's taxi mustang.


I thought that Mini Cooper would be bad to ride in, I would most certainly hate to ride in the backseat of a Mustang taxi. I thought they were extremely cramped and uncomfortable.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

CrazyCanuck said:


> I'm not from new York, but could this possibly be the taxi of the future for NYC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! That looks amazing!


----------



## Des (Nov 10, 2005)

Bike Cab in Amsterdam 


Most other Taxi's are regular cars with a 'Taxi' sign on top of the car. 

like this:


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

In Barcelona


----------



## Hollandski_KGB (Nov 18, 2004)

moscow taxi


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

DUBAI



















*Taxis for women and families only*



















hehehe


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

^^Why are they only for women?

Yellow Cab Houston









Fiesta








Don't mind the Miami cops, the car drove to Miami with stolen money or something.









Liberty Cab









There are more Cab Companies in Houston, but these 3 are the major ones, the others aren't as big as these 3 are.

EDIT: I like NYC's Escape Hybrids.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Talbot said:


> I thought that Mini Cooper would be bad to ride in, I would most certainly hate to ride in the backseat of a Mustang taxi. I thought they were extremely cramped and uncomfortable.


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

LA Lover said:


> Yeah, I agree.


But, none the less, it would be pretty cool still to see one.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Talbot said:


> ^^Why are they only for women?


Because Islam would forbid a single woman from riding alone in a cab with a male Driver


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Tubeman said:


> Because Islam would forbid a single woman from riding alone in a cab with a male Driver



Yes islam does state that , but tubeman you have to be clear about these issues 

These taxis were introduced with women drivers becasue a lot of women and families do feel more comfortable with women drivers , so the service is available for them.

So it isnt forced .............. see tubeman , leave these sort of questions to people who actually live in the city


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh ok, thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Taxi in Paris 
they are 15100 taxi in Paris
























































mercedes E class taxi under vw polo









Bonus Taxi in Lyon (france)


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Yes islam does state that , but tubeman you have to be clear about these issues
> 
> These taxis were introduced with women drivers becasue a lot of women and families do feel more comfortable with women drivers , so the service is available for them.
> 
> So it isnt forced .............. see tubeman , leave these sort of questions to people who actually live in the city


I wasn't wrong though, was I?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

most used model of Taxi in the world (for my)

*North America * 
Ford crown victoria

*Europe*
Mercedes E class

*Asia* 
Toyota crown


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Your answer should of been. These taxis are provided for women and families who want this sort of service and prefer women drivers

You gave him a fact about islam that isnt related to his question whatsoever


----------



## Ex-Ithacan (Nov 30, 2002)

Only 4 cab companies in Ithaca, it's a small city, and the public transportation system is very good.


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Taxi in Montreal.










Most common models:
-Toyota Camry ( around 40%!)
-Chevrolet Impala
-Ford Crown Victoria

I think it's 50% japanese cars, 45% american cars and 5% european cars.


----------



## Dinosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Let's talk about France 
One of my favorite french car for Taxis is the Peugeot 406. 
I couldn't find any 406 taxi picture on Google because of this stupid "Taxi" movie, who starred a modified 406, so here I put some "classic" non Taxi 406 pics:


































It's an old car (launched round 1996), and it's nothing exceptional since you can see it in every french street, but I like it's classy design. It's sober and classical, but kind of elegant. It's also really comfortable to ride in, especially with one of these torqy turbo-diesel engines.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

In Copenhagen there's not any specific car or color... most are Mercedes E-class with a sponsored bright coloured theme

BTW "Taxi" is oficially "Taxa" in Danish ( but everybody calls it both ) :clown: 









































List with about 100 different sponsored DanishTaxis


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

I don't have any photos of Malmö's taxis, but most are black coloured large Mercedes or Volvos...

EDIT: Found some. :lol:


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

an old and classic Lisbon taxi:









the modern ones:


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

UAE TAXI


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

Some San Francisco taxi cabs:


































we also have some toyotas and chryslers, but the majority just like elsewhere in the US are crown vics or mercury grand marquises (same car, different companies)


----------



## mad_nick (May 13, 2004)

NewYorkMantle said:


> Common Crown Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate the new ones, SUVs don't belong in the city, and they definitely shouldn't be endorsed by the city.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Where's Cabman?


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Taxis in Ancud, Chile


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

London has my fave, followed by those massive great hulking yellow cabs in
NYC!! Both fun to ride in!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedestcity (Jul 23, 2004)

spyguy999 said:


> Isn't it rather common for Mercedes and the like to be used as Taxi's in Europe?


yes but dont confuse it with the type of mercedes they have in america. they build luxury cars for americans and for europeans but they also have regular non luxury cars in europ. they only sell luxury in the american markets but they sell all kinds (even buses) in europe.


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

italian taxis are better (  )


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

wickedestcity said:


> yes but dont confuse it with the type of mercedes they have in america. they build luxury cars for americans and for europeans but they also have regular non luxury cars in europ. they only sell luxury in the american markets but they sell all kinds (even buses) in europe.


Ehmm... Yes we have Mercedes busses and vans in Europe so except for them and the ugly A-class ( wich many also consider luxury ) all "normal" Mercedes are luxury cars...

Most Danish Mercs have leather seats - AC - Xenon lights - GPS and so on.... It's precisely the same as in the states - just taxis


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Stupid question, but the NYC taxi's are owned by the cities DOT right? Or are they independentaly owned by some sort of monopolistic(If that's a word) company?


----------

